# The usual Wednesday night plans?



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone going to Hemingways tomorrow night? I'm not sure if the're doing oysters but I'm in for dollar tacos. I just want to make sure it's on before I drive over from Mobile.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Im in . i plan on getting to Hemingway's around 6:00.:thumbsup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

aite 'den


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nobody else?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I would, but gotta go blacken some grouper for my wife.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*FREE Oysters are confirmed by LoupGarou aka Mike, *

*by text message this minute. *

*Latitudes Tiki Hut, Hilton Inn, Pensacola Beach!!!*


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Dollar tacos, you say? Good tacos? Fish Tacos?


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah.

Hemingway's has good $1 fish tacos (bar only) on wednesday nights and cold beer of course. We have been getting there around 6:00 and then head over to Lattitudes (Hilton) for free oysters and more cold beer at around 7:00.

Warning: Fish Tales Told Here!:whistling:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

in. leaving the office soon (hopefully)


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Annie and I will be there around 6:30


----------

